# Must have apps



## goodspellar (Jun 6, 2011)

I saw this thread on another forum and I was inspired to create one here at RootzWiki. Basically list your must-have, can't live without Android apps. Be they games, twitter clients, etc. any app you can't live without. As the replies start coming in I'll update this post with the most popular apps and we can make a list for other people to see.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

A few of my favorites would include: Busybox, Plume, Droidoverclock, Dropbox, Ninjamorph, Titanium, and Root Explorer


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

plume
dropbox
root explorer
quick boot
plants vs. zombies!!!!!!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

ShapeWriter keyboardwise tho its not on the market anymore glad i got it before it went off on hiatus


----------



## bafish (Jun 7, 2011)

Bootstrap, Liberty Toolbox, Quickclock, Titanium Pro, Dolphin Browser HD Beta 3, Team Black Hat!!, Tapatalk, Google Music Beta, Netflix, HBO GO, Locale, ADW Launcher, My Backup Root


----------



## cjcross22 (Jun 10, 2011)

Super Manager

It's like root explorer, but its free! Definitely worth checking out!


----------



## dustinmj (Jun 6, 2011)

Well... for must haves I choose these three:

Terminal Emulator,
Root Explorer,
ES File Explorer

The latter is so nice because I can use it to easily browse my LAN samba shares.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

Root:Liberty Toolbox, Titanium, Adfree, Masqed Crusader, Root Call Blocker
Non Root: Wave Launcher, Word Feud, The UG, MMA Junkie, Seek Droid, Lookout, Netflix, Google Music, Latitude, HeyTell, all FIOS apps =), Cargo Decoder

I'm an MMA fan & firefighter/paramedic so if anyone wants more apps that pertain to those things, hit me up.


----------



## grayzweb (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine are the ones I use the most:

Tweetdeck (fb & twitter)
Tapatalk (keep up with the forums)
Bootstrap (flash those files)
Quick profiles pro (just love it)

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## crash1781 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tapatalk
Handcent
Root Explorer
Weather Bug
Netflix
Printer Share
MyCar Locator (yes, I lose my car alot) Now if could get GPS for my keys my life would be complete.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

For Root: root explorer, titanium, ninjamorph, bootstrapper(DX, D2), script manager. 
Others: SwiftKey beta, quicklauncher, go sms, droid tv, Tapatalk, business calander, playerpro music player, doggcatcher, dolphin hd

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tapatalk is a must, also cool is qq player as it plays almost all types of video files (torrents anyone?)

Also the best app ever... Set CPU for root of course


----------



## Nusince (Jun 6, 2011)

google maps, dropbox, catch, quickoffice, printershare, gesture search, remote rdp enterprise, alarm clock extreme... yeah I would have to say those would be the most important. In the nice to have but could live without I would say tapatalk, TweetCaster


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

My must haves are: Plume, Superuser, Chainfire 3D, Root Explorer, ROM Manager, and the OnLive app when it comes out. Can't wait to play Duke Nukem on my Thunderbolt.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish (Jun 6, 2011)

Handcent
TweetDeck
TBH
Bootstrapper
Root Explorer
LPP
Amazon App Store


----------



## Vazguard (Jun 9, 2011)

Titanium Backup
ROM Manager
Bacrode Scanner
Plume
ADW.Launcher
TV Listings
Springpad


----------



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

My must have apps are as follows.
Plume and Issimo
Launcher Pro Plus and Swipe Pad
Rom Manager and Root Explorer.
Wishing they had Thunderbolt support TBH is a must have for Moto owners.


----------



## jmartinez748 (Jun 12, 2011)

My favorite that haven't already been mentioned are chrome to phone and phone to chrome. Awesome apps!!


----------



## villian1998 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miren Browser, Aldiko, Chrome 2 Phone, swype, smart measure, my back up pro to name some that weren't mentioned


----------



## y3mita (Jun 18, 2011)

Handcent
Plume or Tweetcaster
Elixir *great effing widget*
QuickSSHd
Music by google
SD Maid
Swiftkey X *prediction is awesome*
Whatsapp *love it*


----------



## MongooseHelix (Jun 18, 2011)

Apps that I find myself using most and work better for me than the alternatives:

Zeam Launcher - minimalistic, low mem usage, fast...great for my "legacy" Eris
Enhanced Email - Paid - very responsive/helpful dev, biweekly updates with fixes/features, trial available here
Rainy Days - simple and effective animated radar
QuickPic - smooth and fast gallery replacement
Terminal Emulator
Root Explorer - Paid & Root
Wireless Tether - Root - I use v3.0_pre14 which is available from here
Autorun Manager - Paid & Root for full functionality - ability to disable specific broadcast intents of any app


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Root Explorer
MLB at Bat
Plume
Subsonic
Levity
QuickPick
Jefit Pro


----------



## Tahl (Jun 15, 2011)

XBMC Remote
Tapatalk
Google Talk
Walgreens (Prescription refill scanner = awesome)
Dropbox
Tweetdeck
VLC when it works


----------



## ukyfan (Jun 27, 2011)

Swiftkey X Beta
Root Explorer
Tapatalk
Elixir
Plume
Amazon App Store
Dialer2

These are the ones I use the most


----------

